# Can anyone tell me more about this ped???



## pitmom07 (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't heard of a lot of these dogs does anyone know more about the lines in my dogs ped? Thanks :woof: ( sorry for the mess I can't post the ped from my file)

Sire
RAZORS EDGE OZZY THE OZZ MAN Sire
UKC GR CH RAZOR'S EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES Sire
Kimmar's Catt Man Roo Sire
KAR-RON'S MY BOY MIKIE 
Dam
RYAN'S CLASSY LASSY 
Dam
PAM'S WHITEPATH CHINA BLACK Sire
CH WHITE PATH'S PAINTED ROCK 
Dam
CH BUTLER'S TIFTOWN BELL 
Dam
HULLANDER'S ARIZONA Sire
RAZOR'S EDGE ROJO DIABLO Sire
HOLLINGSWORTH'S BULL POR 
Dam
WILDSIDES MISS LEAKY ROM 
Dam
TYLER'S EVE Sire
RAZOR'S EDGE TOP NOTCH CHINO 
Dam
BURKES MAJOR PUG 
Dam
BLACK'S LIL MISS DA MEANOR Sire
MCDADES PETE Sire
MCDADES BOURBON Sire
BURKES TWO SOCKS 
Dam
ROCK STREAM'S STEEL MAGNOLIA WD WDX WDS 
Dam
MCDADES NO DOUBT Sire
PR DELA CRUZ' CRAZY LAZER 
Dam
ROCK STREAM'S STEEL MAGNOLIA WD WDX WDS 
Dam
PR BLACK'S KRAZY LIL ASHLEY Sire
PR BLACK'S YANKEE TANK Sire
PR DELA CRUZ CRAZY LAZER 
Dam
PR BEAL'S RED NOSE AMARETTO 
Dam
PR TIAMAT'S BLUE UNDERWORLD Sire
PR CISCO BIG HEAD BLUE BLY FUIAVA 
Dam
PR ALVARADO'S COMPAK SHADY LADY


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Try these links:
www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=204831

www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=202950

i'm confused...what's the dam and sire of the dog you're looking to get info about?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hollingsworth's bull was bred by pat patricks of arizona and owned by hollingsworth and produced some champion dogs..
http://mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=14
miss leaky was also a producer"game dog" and a rom.
http://www.registerofmerit.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=111&cat=2&limit=last1
and throwing knuckles is a amstaff/apbt from razors edge and producer of many am bullys,also a grch show dog so you have a few perfomance dogs mixed in with alot of american bully blood,do a search for a few of those dogs,alot of stuff will come up...


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*Pedigree*



pitmom07 said:


> I haven't heard of a lot of these dogs does anyone know more about the lines in my dogs ped? Thanks :woof: ( sorry for the mess I can't post the ped from my file)
> 
> Sire
> RAZORS EDGE OZZY THE OZZ MAN Sire
> ...


 This is mostly an Amstaff pedigree. Only the bottom 1/4 is not. The entire top half ( minus the two Razor's Edge dogs )consists of dogs that are also in my pedigrees. I got those lines from Pam Perdue, a breedeer and AKC/UKC judge, who I leased my foundation bitches from. She breeds primarily Ruffian blood. Her bloodlines are behind most of Razorsedge' dogs. But somewhere along the line something changed, because none of the dogs in her ( or my ) kennel look like theirs do now.

The Steel Magnolia line I also have in an outcross bitch who is Blue. That line is behind Aladon, Keystone, and Ben Mar lines as well.

Hope this helps!

Sharon


----------



## pitmom07 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone this helps alot! the sire is razors edge ozzy the ozz man and the dam is BLACK'S LIL MISS DA MEANOR


----------



## pitmom07 (Feb 10, 2007)

I was thinking about putting him up for stud in a few months and looking to buy a female to match him with I just wasn't sure what lines I should look for.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: Glad we could help.


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

It would be a good idea to have his Hips and Heart OFA'd before using him at stud. Easier to catch and eliminate problems now than to try and remove them from a bloodline later. Elbows and Patella's wouldn't be a bad thing to test either.

Good Luck!

Sharon


----------

